# Best sewer hose kit ?



## Dreamweavbri (Apr 11, 2021)

what’s a good length.  First timer doesn’t need to be most expensive. Thanks


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2021)

I carry 2, hoses of 10' length and a connector so that I can hook them together if need be. I don't like having 1 long one when very seldom do we need more than the 10' length. I usually buy one of the moderate priced, heavy duty hoses.


----------



## Dreamweavbri (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks Kirk your option was one that I actually thought of I think I’ll go with that I really appreciate your  advice


----------

